# How to trim puppy toenails



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

A picture is worth more than words.....


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Tom,

Your puppy is precious!

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Awwwwwwww.... :baby:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

What a sweet baby!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dang. I hope you intend to trim those pads too.

For what its worth, I thought Jane did an excellent job with her words on trimming the nails of a Havanese - puppy or not.  Her topic titled "Extreme Nail Clipping" was quite descriptive and encouraging to those who are fearful of trimming the nails on their dog. Way to go, Jane.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly! 

But, my boys don't look nearly as adorable as Tom's puppy when I'm clipping their nails!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, their feet all got trimmed right after their nails.

Sometimes you get a reward while trimming...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Adorable, Tom! 

Are any of those nails the "dreaded"  black ones? Gosh, what I wouldn't give to have at least one white/clear nail to deal with. Sigh... 

Jane~ I agree w/Kimberly, your explanation and pix certainly helped give me hope that I may be able to cut Tori's nails without hurting her. Tori and I both thank you! :hug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Tom your nail trimming is a lot cuter than mine. Just finished Smarty & Galen.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

One more. I just grabbed the camera while Pam was trimming.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

What a terrible stressful experience for such obviously mistreated puppies!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

This one said he felt slighted by being left out, so here is the last one.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Adorable!!!!! I let the vet do it. Much less stressful, because Shelby's are all black and they grow so fast.


----------



## Baci Baby (Apr 23, 2009)

What do you mean by trimming the pads? 

I am new to the breed and not sure of how to properly groom my pup. Is there a source you would recommend which explains things like this? BTW, I found the "Delicate" grooming thread very helpful! My pup has never had a haircut, but she will be getting a bit of a trim to help prevent "poopy butt"!

Thanks to everyone who posts...it's all new to me!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Adorable pups, Tom! Were those people toenail clippers? We have the dog clippers that slide forward and clip the nail. My DH does the toenails, though ~ I don't have the nerve!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Baci, As you can see in those photos the hair on the bottoms of the feet between the pads continues to grow like the other hair. The hair on the feet in these pictures has not been trimmed yet. 

Pam uses small clippers-current favorites Wahl Tid-Bit- to clip that hair short to give them better traction and to keep the feet from just dragging dirt around. She would trim the feet now, while the pups are in the same position but the clippers are back by the grooming table. She likes to trim toenails after the puppies have worn themselves out playing so they aren't so wiggly. After they finished their nap we took them back to the dogroom, trimmed what needed to be trimmed, and bathed them.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Kathie, Yes, just people toenail clippers. 6 week old puppy claws are still pretty tiny. With these it's easier to see what you are doing and there is no need for the regular clippers yet.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

My Indie is that relaxed about trimming nails. It makes the job easier. She does have black nails and I am scared, but we get it done somehow. Dusty is good but not that good! She has white nails and I still just barely get through it. It's just not my favorite thing!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Tom they are obviously so abused, ahahahaha Great photos.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Shameful what you put those darling puppies through, Tom! Honestly. 

If only mine were a fraction as cooperative! HA !


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww the puppies are so cute! Mine aren't quite as relaxed as that when we do nails, but they do lie still for the most part. Rufus doesn't try to get away like he used to, but he still whines like a little girl though. :laugh:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Tom,
When I saw the first picture I was going to post something smart a** about trying it when the puppy is conscious, but then I saw the rest of the pictures and they all had their little button eyes open, so all I can say is, those puppies are stinkin adorable!!! Give them some little belly snuggles!

Beverly


----------

